# Old Copper bottomed pot - worthwhile?



## slowtyper (Apr 28, 2012)

Was browsing a thrift store and saw these pots. They looked kind of neat, but I don't have much use for their small sizes. I wanted to get them anyways but the Mrs. talked me out of it. The smallest one is about the size of a measuring cup. 

I'm just wondering if anyone knows anything about these or if they are worth anything? I see some old vintage copper pots go for big $$ and would like to know how to spot the good ones in the future.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 28, 2012)

Buy them and send them to me!


----------



## obtuse (Apr 28, 2012)

buy them. They look relatively thick walled. Probably worth more for the copper than they are charging at a thrift store.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 28, 2012)

Buy them.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2012)

I would have left with them.

Even if it is a disreputable brand, they're still stainless pans with copper cladding. You can't get around physics.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 28, 2012)

If they are stainless inside, definitely buy them. If they are all scratchy, the interior may be tin. As long as the surface is still intact, I would also buy them but you have to be more careful with heating them dry to high temperatures. If they need to be tinned, they may not be worth bothering unless you need the size and the copper is nice and thick (i.e. 2.5mm or more). Even if they are small - how else would you melt the butter for your lobster? 

My 2 copper pennies...

Stefan


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 28, 2012)

Those look like Mauviel. Even if they need to be re-tinned they might be worth grabbing. If they are SS lined snatch them up and never look back!

Dave


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 28, 2012)

Buy em, I am with the crowd.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there an easy way to tell if they are tin/stainless?


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 28, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Is there an easy way to tell if they are tin/stainless?



they look different.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 28, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Those look like Mauviel. Even if they need to be re-tinned they might be worth grabbing. If they are SS lined snatch them up and never look back!
> 
> Dave



Yeah they definitely look like Mauviel: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002L5FOS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Seth (Apr 28, 2012)

Stainless will look like allclad inside and you should see the remnants of fine concentric polishing marks. Tin is very shiny when new dull when older. You should see remnants of brush marks. The tin is brushed on and does look like old painted wood. The surface of tin tends to be a little uneven. On older pots you may even see a little copper peaking through. Maviel used to just say made in france...any markings? The brass handles were usually used on lighter pans, the heavier pans have wrought iron handles. The older tinned pans I have use copper rivets, the picture looks like steel but could just be glare.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 28, 2012)

I had to go back anyways to return something. I picked up the three pots and some cool old tarnished italian silver spoons.

Thanks for the tips and I'll report back with better pics in a day.


----------



## add (Apr 28, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> I had to go back anyways to return something. I picked up the three pots and some cool old tarnished italian silver spoons.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and I'll report back with better pics in a day.



Glad they were still there. 

Weird but sometimes items "leave themselves" in the wrong aisle, buried under old shoes or the like, when a return trip is imminent.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2012)

add said:


> Glad they were still there.
> 
> Weird but sometimes items "leave themselves" in the wrong aisle, buried under old shoes or the like, when a return trip is imminent.



lus1:
Sometimes clothes that are mediums get put on XXL hangers, too. Wonder how that happens?


----------



## geezr (Apr 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Sometimes clothes that are mediums get put on XXL hangers, too. Wonder how that happens?



copper pots as shown in pics - I would buy if prices were low 

daughter and classmates working in the white elephant booth at their high school carnival saw people relocating items and not buying anything so the students talked to the advisor on duty. 
students were told people find stuff they want but do not want to pay the price for that day so the items are "relocated" and, hopefully they can retrieve the items and buy on the day when everything is on sale at clear-out prices. :eyebrow:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2012)

geezr said:


> students were told people find stuff they want but do not want to pay the price for that day so the items are "relocated" and, hopefully they can retrieve the items and buy on the day when everything is on sale at clear-out prices. :eyebrow:



What? No! I would never! :disdain:


----------

